
Show HN: Update to Quotebacks – Bookmarklet and Firefox - topcat31
Hey HN,<p>We launched Quotebacks just over a month ago and it had a good reception on HN (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=234681750) so I&#x27;m posting here with a little update.<p>1) The #1 feature request is here: the Firefox extension!<p>2) We added a web-generator and bookmarklet for folks who want to use them without installing an extension.<p>Thanks for the support!<p>More here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;quotebacks.net&#x2F;
======
bsnnkv
I missed it the first time around, this is really cool and has particularly
great UX. I run notado.app which has a similar content-first focus, when I get
a bit of time I'm going to see about putting together an import feature that
allows users to import their Quotebacks JSON file.

